# IH Motorhomes West Yorkshire



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

hAS ANYONE AN IH MOTORHOME OR PREVIOUSLY OWNED ONE. wE ARE LOOKING AT SOME OF THEIR MODELS AND THEY LOOK GREAT. hOWEVER THEY HAVE NOT BEEN IN BUSINESS LONG (1992) AND I CANNOT FIND THEOWNERS CLUB RTEL NO. AM INTERESTED IN Tj1000

tAYLOR :?


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Taylor,
I would have thought that 18 years in the business was a reasonable amount of time. Is this of any help to you?

http://www.iwestyorkshire.co.uk/profile/228399/Wakefield/I-H-Motors/

Dave


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

They have a good reputation for build quality and customer service.

What are you after ? a non Fiat rear lounge or Is it only Mercedes that you fancy. ?

Hobby have a new rear lounge for the uk coming on the Transit base.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Some of the best quality I've seen and improving all the time - I would have one tomorrow but a bit pricy and that's the price of quality


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

saw thier van's for the first time at newbury show do look really well built there is an article in this month's practicle motorhome about theih owners club www.ihownersclub.info or an email address [email protected].
i thought they were very pricey but they do the full package fitted canteen of cutlery melamine and robes etc on a 3litre base veh , 
i am waiting to see in the flesh the vantage neo there was a post from someone who had said they were looking at building one themselves, and the neo was everything they were trying to fit in, and when i looked i thought they must have nicked my plan's look's close to perfect


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: I H Motorhomes West Yorkshire*



sandalwood said:


> hAS ANYONE AN IH MOTORHOME OR PREVIOUSLY OWNED ONE. wE ARE LOOKING AT SOME OF THEIR MODELS AND THEY LOOK GREAT. hOWEVER THEY HAVE NOT BEEN IN BUSINESS LONG (1992) AND I CANNOT FIND THEOWNERS CLUB RTEL NO. AM INTERESTED IN Tj1000
> tAYLOR :?


(Psst . . . use lowercase as Uppercase CAPITALS is equivalent to shouting) :wink:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

neilbes said:


> Hobby have a new rear lounge for the uk coming on the Transit base.


IH have been established longer than me and I am no youngster!

Good quality vans and no nonsense supplier, you get what you pay for.

As to Hobby's they are arriving at Johns Cross now.

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My first impression was they're built to dazzle but if you put the shades on they're not so practicle. Have a very long look before spending. I concluded I'd much rather have an Adria especially the Matrix (one day :-( )


----------



## Yorkshirefreckles (Jul 22, 2010)

We saw advertisements for IH and they looked FAB! So we had a look in some at the Cheshire show and I ahve to say they are beautiful. But they're expensive and everything, but everything, has the IH logo on it. leather upholstery, carpeting, carpentry etc. I have to say as luxurious as they are, Techno100 and I thought we'd be too worried about spoiling it to be able to relax in one. So as much as I thought I fancied one, having been inside one, I think not.

But good luck to you - I hope you find the one you're looking for. I have no doubt they represent good value for money although I would argue that you could spend the same on a different maker's model and get more for your money?


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*IH motorhomes*

I also looked at their range at the Newbury show and was impressed, good quality fittings well put together, I think the one I liked was a rear lounge version but as I recall storage was an issue.
Chris


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Looking for Mercedes automatic. IH seem good but do not know anyone who has owned one for reviews???
Shirley


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi there, we have ordered a J1000 on a 'merc' chassis with the big engine. The hubby wanted a rear wheel drive. We are having a few of the interior trims and cupboards re-fitted to the way we want. The waste water tap outside and the boot on the rear storage compartment, the gas tank and the fridge door, we are having changed to be more practical for us. They are very accommodating, we have been back and forth changing things as we think of them. Having our new 'campie' in March and I am already counting down the days. Also, we didn't want the iH logo all over everything and so we are not having it. Only on the cushions and two cab seats. I know you wanted a reply from someone who already has one, but as there are not alot of the J1000's because they were only launched at the end of this February. hope this helps.


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Tks Very helpful. We wanted a Mercedes chassis but cannot find one nearly new!!! Now I know why.
Hope you are happy with yours.

Shirley :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I noticed that you had capitals where lower case should be and lower case where capitals should be.

Simple error when looking at the keyboard instead of the screen.
Ejuts like me do it all the time.

IH are great and I see that they have expanded into the unit next door.

Great products but the price for a pvc is a bit scarey.

dave p


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

look here

linky dink


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

[Hi Dave
tks for reply. Yes must look at screen in future, have been told capitals indicate shouting!!! What is PVC is it imitation leather - yes veeeeeery pricey, must win lottery

Shirley


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

One downside to IH is the fact that Ian Hartley puts his initials (IH) all over the interior of the van or he did when we last checked them out.

The build quality is first class and they are very accommodating when it comes to personalisation. 

Don


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Tkd Don

I am not too keen on initials all over, but fo like he look of the builds. Expensive!!!

Shirley :roll:


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

sandalwood said:


> [Hi Dave
> tks for reply. Yes must look at screen in future, have been told capitals indicate shouting!!! What is PVC is it imitation leather - yes veeeeeery pricey, must win lottery
> 
> Shirley


Shirley

It stands for Panel Van Conversion

just seen a used IH (sold) at our dealer, still in good shape 4 years on, only thing was front leather seats very crazed, aged, did not look very good quality leather but rest of build OK, they do seem to have a loyal following as do Murvi

Chris


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Tks

Panel Vasn Converesion - not sure about that!! Think I prefer coachbuilt? However, are looking at one 3 years old and will make judgement. Never heard of Murvi - bit of a novice in this game. We currently have a Pollensa re-upholstered beautifully, not sure whether I can give her up!!!

Shirley


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

I have an IH (though a PVC not a coachbuilt) - have owned it for the past 3 years. Still looks as good as new despite it being "well used" and with cat and dog too. 

After sales and service is impeccable and they are a friendly bunch.


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Tks

Still considering - they do seem to give good service - Panel Van Conversion??? Not sure, but do like the Mercedes and VW Automatic engines???

LAmbert


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

sandalwood said:


> Tks
> 
> Panel Vasn Converesion - not sure about that!! Think I prefer coachbuilt? However, are looking at one 3 years old and will make judgement. Never heard of Murvi - bit of a novice in this game. We currently have a Pollensa re-upholstered beautifully, not sure whether I can give her up!!!
> 
> Shirley


Shirley

Murvi have won several awards year on year for their models, from what I've seen well deserved, both companies products are generally held in high regard.

http://www.murvi.co.uk/

Chris


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

*IH*

We have previously owned three IH models (pre-owned) two of which we bought from IH. IH Motorhomes are built and finished to a very good standard although our last van was very poorly prepared and we had to return twice to have defects rectified. We now have a Timberland van conversion which may not have quite the showroom appeal of the IH, but is better equipped and it works very well in practice in terms of layout.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I believe IH (Ian Hartley) started out by getting Matchzone to build the motorhome bodies then fitted them out himself. Today they are quality vehicles built totally by IH and the best use the Mercedes Sprinter base. 
When you spec up a vehicle with your required extras calculate your payload to be sure you can do what you think you want to do with it.
Thats full fuel, water driver all passenders and pets food clutter awning, tools spare wheel barbeque kit, wind break medical kit, pots, pans, food, chairs, loungers...... 
When we last changed vans we filled our lounge with all the junk we normally carry and I weighed the lot. Its truely staggering!

Itys only money.

Just be sure you have got it right.

C.


----------

